# Dietary Supplement Safety Act S. 3002



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Dietary Supplement Safety Act S. 3002 by Johnny Justice Yes, that IS a picture of Judge Judy! Nearly every supplement company in the industry is afraid of a new bill that might be passed. This bill is called the ???Dietary Supplement Safety Act, S. 3002? and if it???s approved, it will have severe consequences on [...]

*Read More...*


----------

